# Descent into Hell



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Me and BlackApostleVilhelm decided to do an RP. The concept is simple, we are the inquisitors, and all of you are retinue. Try to keep it away from uber, ie: No terminators/dreadnaughts, not manny if any grey knights, and a minimum of SOBs. We hope to recruit for a fairly large game.

The plot is as folows: Christopher the lightbringer, a rouge priest of the emporer has turned to chaos. The system in witch he is hiding consists of four planets. 

Elysia: A temperate world with a medium population, so far as the inquisition knows the heretic is hiding here. A large number of citizens are known to have openly defected on this planet.

Medren: A forgeworld, a producer of mighty war machines. Not mutch of the population has openly turned.

Angels peek: A hive world, where the arbites fight constantly with underhive gangs. Not mutch of the population has openly revolted.

Styxe: A deathworld with very few settlements. This planet is mostly removed from the conflict at this time.

My character will be (This is an example of format)

Name: Inquisitor, Ivan Cortez
Appearance: Heavily augmented and shady inquisitor with a heavy fur cloak. He carries an air of command and often quotes scripture.
Equipment: digital weapon implanted in his eye, power sword, plasma pistol.

Well, thats the idea all. Hope to see a good turnout :victory:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Here's mine;

Name: Inquisitor William "The Ironheart" Tolle

Appearance: Wears a specialsed suit of power armor built for his bodytype and so it fits him much like an eldar's armor would. He wears long white robes over his golden and silver filigreed armor and is stitched with all sorts of holy seals. his armor has a large silver cross on the breastplate and pictures of angels on his greaves, gauntlets and shoulderguards. he has a rosary hanging around his neck made of ivory, each sphere stands for the number of daemons he has killed, and he has long curly brown hair and a beard. 

Wargear: His armor was a gift to him from the Grey Knights chapter as a symbol of their undying friendship towards him and as such it has many beautiful pictures of angels and the emperor on it. Not only this but unlike most power armor it was tailored for his body type and so it is much less bulkier and it has a small anti-gravity engine in it to propell him like a jetpack would. He weilds a power mace that was blessed by his late friend the Saint James the Holy, he prefers the spiked ball over any other close combat weapon and always carries it at his side. He uses a normal issue inferno pistol which he rarely ever uses but when he does it is to a devastating effect.

Personality: Not much is known about his personality after the death of Saint James, but much was known about him before. He was a kind and just man but with an utterly deadly tenacity that always saw those he sought after put behind bars, executed, or in the case of daemons banished for very long times. He was very adept at manipulation and some of his schemes and plans that he used to capture wanted men and get to them are studied by many inquisitors today. After the death of his friend he had fallen into the backround and worked in secrecy up until now when his and Cortez's expertise was called upon to find and kill this fallen priest.

you guys are going to love this once it gets started!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Elisa Epsilon
Age: 29
Appearance: Has brown hair and green eyes. Wears power amour with the Martyr Lady design. She stands around 5’9 without her amour.
Equipment: Power amour, Plasma Pistol and Power sword.
Personality: Elisa personally changes depending on her mood and the situation. Yet she is usually patient and tries to think things through. Yet she always follows the orders of her superiors. She is also very faithfully the Emperor and the Inquisition.
Background: Elisa was an Orphan who wanted to make a difference. Her parents were killed in a cross fire between two gangs. Every she went she saw only corruption every where she went. She then saw several sisters and an Inquisitor hunting down the corrupted. She saw them as pure and decided to join the Order Militant of the Sisterhood. Once she finish her training and became a full fledge sister she requested to work with the Inquisition. Her requested was accepted and she was then transferred to the Inquisition.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hope you two find this one acceptable.

Name: Lynata Ravier

Equipment: Laspistol, autopistol, combat Knife, rosary, chainsword

Appearance: Lynata is young(ish) with raven hair and greyish eyes. A tattoo in the shape of a fleur-de-lys underneath her right eye marks her as a member of one of the Ordos Militant of the sisterhood, and a second tattoo, this one of an aquila, on her left upper arm symbolizes her affiliation to the Eclessiarchy. With the sole exception of a long scar underneath her left breast and another running from the front of her left cheek to the back of her head, she has not suffered any battle marks.

Age: 32

Personality: Being raised in the Schola Progenum, Lynata's indoctrinated mind is filled almost only with devotion to the God-Emperor of mankind and his earthly delegates of the Ecclesiarchy. Her unshakable faith aside however, Lynata has a more friendly demeanor towards those who share a similar faith in the Emperor.

Background: Lynata is of noble birth - at least partly. Her father was a Lord-Governor of Belgaroth, a rather unimportant world at the borders of the Imperium. Lynata's mother was one of the Lords servants, and occasionally performed duties that have gone beyond common service. As she got pregnant and failed to hide her condition, the Lord almost threw her out of his household (which would probably be equivalent to a death-sentence), but a kind-hearted Sister Famulous who acted as the Lord's counselor intervened and convinced him to allow the child to live and grow up under the care of the sisterhod. The maid was allowed to remain in her position, and as soon as the child was born it was transferred as a Neophyte to one of the Schola Progenum within the Imperium. After years of physical and mental conditioning she was given the status of an Acolyte and was reassigned to the Orders Militant of the Sisterhood, having shown promising results during the Schola's weapon drills. Lynata was taken by the inquisition over serving with her fellow sisters due to her having a knack for thinking outside of the box.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like alot of fun, I'm in. Pm me when it starts.

Name: Urudiah Valgar- Hierophant class Priest
Appearance: Tall, and wears crimson robes, with dark cream cuffings, a bald head with a long strand of hair at the back, he also has a belt with an Auquila and scriptures hanging off it. Many long and hideous scars adorn this priest, as he prefers to slay the enemy up close.
Weapons: Evisorator (deservingly named 'wrath'), Rosarius, purity seals & carapace armour under his robes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is an assassin character alright? I fancy on being an Eversor/Vindicare. But if that's not a viable option, then I'll write up a second one.

- Removed - Too uber, apparently. Darkreever meanie ='(.

*Vindicare*
Name: HTCS38007
Age: Classified
Appearance: Cameleoline Bodyglove, with a facemask, incorporating many sensors and calculators which predict wind speed and movement. 
Equipment: Vindicare Sniper Rifle, Exitus Pistol and twin Combat Knives. Also has a number of grenades, mainly smoke, frag, Trips, meltabombs, and Claymores.
Attitude: No personality. Has a target given, will do anything to take it out. One Shot, One Kill. If the one shot fails, then in all likelihood, he will be discovered, so will move, location, and will attempt to take another shot. Will not take a shot, then fight, but will take a shot and move.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Shouldn't we be trying to keep characters away from uber Vaz? (Something your first assassin is likely not doing..)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ite. No eversor =(.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Heh, just the opinion of a non GM; but I could not for the life of me see how something like a demolisher round equivalent would make things any more fun for the other characters should the assassin die near the rest of us if it did die. (It could kinda ruin things for people much like that one member tried to do in that space hulk rp a while back.)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Took the In-game rules a little too literally. Pah. Like they could kill me in the first place =D.

Still, this is a public thread, a public RP, and if the public think that something is Overpowered, and I don't have a viable reason, then you've just got to make the right decision and give it up.

I always do prefer the One shot, One Kill Mentality though.

Fake Edit - I wrote One shit, one kill, before. Must have been one strong curry.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Dang it. Your character make my character look horribly done. Now I'm going to have to edit her.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

I hope a inquisitorial stormtrooper is Okay? i guess, he'd be a kind of serf, as i guess everyone outranks him.

Nameimitri reznov.

Age: 24

Equipment:Carapace armour, Frag + krak grenades vox caster ,flamer and one last bolt pistol.( with a drum magazine, but he keeps it well maintained and oiled, so it rarely jams)( the only memory of his father), an eye bionic, which allows him to see on a thermal and ultraviolet spectrums, payed for by his fathers old wealth.

Backgroundimitri's father died when he was just 1 month old, his mother died in childbirth.he was sent straight to a schola progenium, as per instructions left behind by his father,who was the governor of an unimportant planet named grendels world, up until the point when he stumbled upon a where he was submitted to the teachings of the ecclesiarch.He grew up to be slender yet fairly muscly. His lifelong dream was to join the ranks of the glorious space marines, however, his dream was not fulfilled, as he was chosen amongst a few candidates to join the inquisitorial stormtroopers after he graduated.he was submitted to rigourous and numerous corruption tests,which he passed. because of his wiry body shape, he was deemed to be a runt, and inferior by the squad he was assigned to prior to being assigned to an inquisitor. they always made him carry the vox caster, and any spare kit, but this only stengthened his inner resolve.

Personality:devoutly faithful to the emperor ( a side affect of the schola progenium) And rather shy and secretive.he follows all orders from superiors to the letter, and never really complains. he generally had no friends at all save one stormtrooper called Gabriel, but gabriel was stabbed in the heart by a cultist, and died almost instantly.Dimitri if he had kept his hellgun ready, could have prevented it, but he was busy staring at the scenery, thus causing his friends death.Dimitri doesnt really like discussing that matter, and lied when questioned by his superiors about it, for fear he would be executed.he is now very cautious as a side effect.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Everyones charictor is fine, only one small detail for Vaz's, and this is just a sugestion. If you could say just knives in sted of power knives. The way I see it, how awsome you are at range, and having power weapons in CC would make you pretty awsome. If you have just plain knives, than you are a bit more fair to the poor cultists in close combat. 
Keep them coming! Turnout is great so far, but the more the merryer!:victory:
Anything to add apostle?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i like it so far, everyone's character's are great. i cant wait to get this thing started.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres my character:
Name: Techpriest Sythetor
Appearance: Tall, with bleached skin and right bionic eye with bio-scanner, black and red robes, carapace armour on chest and left arm replaced with a servo-arm.
Background: Born on Cadia, and was sent for training by the AM by his father. Has killed people violently in the past for the merest suspition of tech-heresy. Once served in the Cadian 8th as an Enginseer as well, but was chucked out for the death of another Enginseer who had picked up a shuriken pistol.
Equipment: Servo-arm, plasma pistol, auspex, carapace armour, combat blade, small recording Familiar.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No problem - changed it.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hope this guy is okay

Name: Jedon Curion
Appearance: A Sanctioned Psyker who is extremely pale and is usually stooped over. He dresses in robes of cream and green and always carries a golden staff with an Imperial Aquila on the end. His eyes are constantly darting back and forth and are known to always dilate a great deal whenever he uses his psychic powers.
Background: Jedon was discovered as a psyker at a young age and was quickly taken into custody. Inquisitors soon decided though that he was of strong enough mental power to control it and so had him trained to be a Sanctioned Psyker for the Imperial Guard. He had only been in two battles before being taken by the two Inquisitors as part of their retinue due to his skill at locating heretics.
Wargear: Las pistol... that's about it
Personality: Insane is putting it lightly. Jedon is overly paranoid and suspicious of everyone he meets one moment but completely trusting the next. His memory is also not quite all there as he has an annoying habit of forgetting people very easily. Very rarely he actually manages to spit out a piece of wisdom, very rarely. . .


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Man, looking at some of these characters and I can't help but feel that I should have made her a bit more powerful in some way..

Ah well, we can't all be powerful all the time.:biggrin:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, the techpriest is well done, he doesent have any real flaws, but he dosent really exell at any combat role (Other than doing teckpristy things obv), a good balance. The psyker is exelent, but he definately wont be a happy psyker once things get moving, I can tell you that! Thanks vaz.
Keep them coming!


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

commisar "coldfist" dragonhart

wargear/ equipment: small flamer, mc power fist and carapace armor. 

rank:commisar

background: served as captain of the guard on a governers palace. he singlehandedly rooted out the corruption in the government, and beat all of the priest to death with a spoon.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

khorneflake, maybe come up with a little more?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Khoneflake, I do like what you have, Comic relief is always fun. On the otherhand, yes as said more would be nice (But not necisary) And could you go for power fist or flamer? If you went for power weapon and flamer it would be good, if you went for power fist and las pistol it would be good. But that combo is just kind of overkill. 
I think maby we may be redy to start soon. I will set up the action thread when I am home, but right now I have to do some stuff.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Hm, don't think the background on my Techoriest is very good, looking at everyone elses
*edit*


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Discy said:


> Hm, don't think the background on my Techoriest is very good, looking at everyone elses
> *edit*


It fine. Look at the first post!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright well, its been fun guys but I signed on thinking this would be something its clearly not. I don't wanna ruin anyones fun because of that and the way I feel about how things are going so I'm out.

Col. Schafer and BlackApostleVilhelm, its been fun and I hope the rest of the RP goes well but things are just getting a bit to over the top for me. Back when I was a member of Librarium Online and another forum, I saw RP's that went over the top and the end result wasn't pretty (in my opinion), and the GM's did their best to keep things under control. 

In one of them, things ended with one player essentially becoming the Emperor incarnate fighting another player who had become an all powerful daemonprince fighting on the shattered remnants of the world the RP took place on. Even if its not your intention, or your goal, sometimes things just escalate that way.


In the end though, all I have to say is that what you two are doing is great and (for me) started off as a great idea that hooked me in an instant (albiet it was a wrong impression.) That alone is one of the best points of an RP, to be able to hook people and get them to want to play, I'm out but I say rep to both of you.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Apologies about the doublepost but, Apostle and Col, is the descent still on or has it been 'dropped'? I may no longer be in it, but its still cooler to see RP's thriving then stopping.


----------

